# Advice about IHS Doncaster show



## Ginger Beardy (Jun 12, 2012)

A few months ago, my wife and I decided to get our son a bearded dragon for his birthday (though I fully expect to be doing most of the care!), which is next week. I've got the viv set up and running, and had planned to buy a baby at the weekend. However, whilst browsing the forums I noticed the IHS show in Doncaster this weekend, and though it's about 1.5 hrs drive, I thought it might be a good opportunity to buy one.

I was wondering about the practicalities of doing this, specifically:
Will a beardy be okay on the drive back, and will I need to worry about some form of carrier or heat source?
Will there be people selling live foods / reptile dust etc., or should I get all this before I go?
Will anyone actually be selling beardies?!


----------



## knowlex (May 13, 2011)

you will be able to get any equipment you need cheep i dont remember anybody selling live food last few times i have been to the shows at doncaster but there are always loads of dragons for sale from low end normals to expesive morphs . 
you will be fine for a hour and a half in the car am about that far away and have got allsorts from donny in the past just keep the car warm on the drive home and you will be fine .


----------



## Ginger Beardy (Jun 12, 2012)

That sounds perfect then, thanks fot the quick reply as well! We've quite a good reptile shop close to us, so I can pick up the food before we go. Now I'll just have to restrain myself from picking up a ridiculously expensive colour morph. :whistling2:


----------



## knowlex (May 13, 2011)

got to get something cool if your going to donny for it :2thumb:

i got a rainbow tiger from a member on here she is turning into a really great looking dragon


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

there is live food at the show and has been all then times i been :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Ginger Beardy said:


> That sounds perfect then, thanks fot the quick reply as well! We've quite a good reptile shop close to us, so I can pick up the food before we go. Now I'll just have to restrain myself from picking up a ridiculously expensive colour morph. :whistling2:


 by the look of this i think its for you not your son :lol2:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

o and :welcome: to the forum


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Be very careful - or you'll come back with more than just a bearded dragon! There will be thousands of things tempting you - from lizards and snakes to amphibians and inverts. It's usually a good place to pick up odds and ends kit-wise as well.


----------



## Ginger Beardy (Jun 12, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> by the look of this i think its for you not your son :lol2:


Yeah, I think you might be right there!

Really looking forward to this now. And thanks for all the replies, very friendly forum.


----------



## Fayesmith (Aug 26, 2012)

Does any one happen to know how you can get a table at donny show to sell snakes??  i went there last time to buy a corn and came home with 3... 
i breed corns and would love to try out selling some there! think it would be fun


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

if you look on the IHS website it tells you who to contact regarding tables.


----------

